# Really desperate to find homes



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm getting extremely desperate to find homes for all my rats. I'm being hospitalized very soon, and I have no one who can care for my rats. I've contacted several rescues, all of which have been full and unable to take on more. I have no idea what to do now, I just can't take this anymore. I have both males and females, aged 6 weeks to almost 2 yearsold. I'm located in the pittsburgh area, but I am very willing to drive for great homes. 

Pictures: 


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear you have to rehome your rats  Have you tried any FB groups? NE PA Rat breeders/owners is a really awesome group, someone from there might be able to take them.


----------



## oythelove (Jul 30, 2015)

Ugh. If only you were in Missouri....


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Post on this group on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/HugzRatsRescueUSA/
but it helps to start the subject or post with your location, such as PA (Pittsburgh) in order to attract local interest. Also post here:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RatsandMiceareAwesome/
You may also post to my timeline:
https://www.facebook.com/raquel.cintron1
and I will try to share the post.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Here's my post on finding homes: http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/37203042#107259052 You can find some ideas there for spreading the word (although part of my post is for New York City), such as posting on http://www.rescueme.org/

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*PA (Pittsburgh)-Rats need homes*

Here's my post on finding homes: http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/37203042#107259052 You can find some ideas there for spreading the word (although part of my post is for New York City), such as posting on http://www.rescueme.org/

If you provide your email with permission to use it as contact, I can help you spread the word. I use this form to deter spam: raquel. cintron @ gmail. com (no spaces in email).

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi hon. I sent you an email but haven't heard back. I can take 2 boys.


----------

